# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Kaspersky Upgrade and AVRTool

## nickU

Hello,
I am trying to upgrade the KIS 2010 to KIS2011. Upgrade failed and I download AVRTool to scan the computer but is failing to scan the c: drive. Attach is the file generated by AVRTool.
Any help?

----------

